# JCW Mini matches Zonda time on the 'Ring



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RLxUBRsoz0

That is impressive from seemingly relatively minor amounts of work.



> The Mini in question got some special tuning by John Cooper Works that took its 1.6-liter turbocharged engine up to 286 horsepower. That's a boost of about 78 over the original. They also fitted it with a a Drexler mechanical limited-slip differential and a host of lightweight components that shaved 385.8 pounds of weight.


Tech Facts: 290 PS, 1005 kg, Dunlop Direzza 03G tyres, Drexler mechanical limited-slip differential.

More car info at http://www.sportauto.de

_Text source BoldRides_

*More Mini racing news - 2014 Rally Morocco: Five MINI ALL4 Racing cars in the Top 10*


----------

